# Primulot (Norethisterone) side-effects?



## bluebones (Mar 21, 2011)

I have just started taking my Primulot tablets yesterday and last night after I went to bed, I started getting cramps, these came about in my sleep and I was aware of atleast 2 that woke me up and the 3rd time round it was bad enough for me to wake my husband and I felt lifeless, broke in cold sweat and couldnt speak for lack of any energy.. while the cramps got worst I only managed to indicate to him that I wanted to go toilet and fainted while he was trying to walk me to the bathroom. 

When I came around, i remember my husband asking me if i still wanted to go toilet and I was sitting on the edge of the toilet seat. After my blackout/fainting spell, it took me a while to recover and this whole episode lasted 2 hours. This morning I have woken up with a lingering pain in my belly and weakness. 

I have rung my clinic, and am still waiting for a doctor to call. Could this be a possible side effect of the drug?


( it would be worth mentioning here that I do suffer these 'episodes' perhaps once a year or less.. but they are usually followed by severe diarrhea in the middle of the night. Having said that, I have never fainted from them before, I have never had them linger on to the next day and although I have broken out in cold sweat and felt very weak, it all usually passes after the diarrhea. )


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bluebones,

Hope you've recovered from this episode and it was a one off, although not pleasant   

Norethisterone is similar to progesterone so you would expect similar effects however the product information doesn't list any side effects that you are describing. Did clinic get back to you about this?

Maz x


----------



## bluebones (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi maz, 

Im sorry , I wasn't able to check your message earlier.. but I thought it good to clear this out incase someone panics after reading my post. My clinic rang me and told me to continue with my meds. It seems like it was unlucky timing to get a stomach bug on the same day as I started my medicine. I am due to start my IVF injections tonight and nervous as hell.. but otherwise all well.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

That was unlucky timing   Glad it wasn't anything serious though and your treatment is able to go ahead. Hope all went well with the first injection tonight   It does get easier  Fingers crossed for this cycle!

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

